# Gas Fireplace Inserts



## Jaugust124 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 
Although I consider myself a wood guy (I plan on purchasing a wood fireplace insert very soon), my friend is in the market for an LP gas fireplace insert.
I do not have the measurements of the fireplace as of yet but, I do know that the home is a 2-story cape built in the 1950s and is 1300-1400 sq.ft. It is not well insulated and it does not have an open floor plan. She is looking for supplemental heat, not really trying to heat the whole house. 

All that being said, she is a member of a direct purchasing club (If you know what I mean?), so she will not be going to a local dealer.  
Honestly, I do not encourage anyone to go to a retail shop to pick the brains of a professional and then go purchase somewhere else.  Because of that and the fact that I enjoy doing research, I am asking everyone here for their opinions on which brand is trustworthy and offers a good product.

The brands she has to choose from are: Napoleon, Lexington Forge, Monessen, Lennox, and Majestic Hearth.

Any input as to which she should consider or not consider would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## jtp10181 (Feb 18, 2010)

None of those brands strike me as top of the line stuff. I think Monessen might have some nice stuff. There should be some others more familiar with those brands. I think a few of those are all owned by the same company.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Feb 18, 2010)

avalon or lopi
just my .02


----------



## Long Burn (Feb 19, 2010)

Jaugust124 said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> Although I consider myself a wood guy (I plan on purchasing a wood fireplace insert very soon), my friend is in the market for an LP gas fireplace insert.
> I do not have the measurements of the fireplace as of yet but, I do know that the home is a 2-story cape built in the 1950s and is 1300-1400 sq.ft. It is not well insulated and it does not have an open floor plan. She is looking for supplemental heat, not really trying to heat the whole house.
> 
> ...



Hi,
 Napoleon and Lenox,(Good Housekeeping Seal of Approval),are supposed to be decent from what I heard,but this again is only hearsay.

Long Burn


----------



## central_scrutinizer (Feb 21, 2010)

I am only familiar with Monessen, Lennox, and Majestic.  Of those three, I would lean toward Lennox and Majestic.  You should probably check out Mendota gas inserts.  They are the best looking burn on the market IMHO.


----------



## jtp10181 (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes Mendota is what I was thinking of when I said they had some nice stuff. Scratch my comment about Monessen, I have never heard anything about their fireplaces.


----------

